# Western Snowplow prices?



## STEELRFAN (Dec 2, 2003)

Yo! fellas I got a question It's been a few years since I had my western put on my dually and I would like to know were you've seen the best prices installed or c&c. I had a guy quote me $3650 installed for a Meyer MDII installed that sounded pretty good but then he told me that the dodges were a B%$# to work on and went up to $3980 no tax. I've used Meyer before ,and I've had no problems but I won't pay more than I would for a Western. I got to huntin around and found a place that was $2877 for a Western Ultramount uninstalled. They would install it for $350 more but it was outside of Chicago. I'm in Philly but since I'm a Landscaper I'm kinda runnin out of ish to do every day. My repair shop said they would put it on for about $450. Do you guys know of anywhere within 8 hrs that can beat that. It may seem stupid but I can drive out and have it installed or come back and have it done here for at least $500 less. I've also seen prices as high as $4500. let me know sum in caus it's in the air I can feel it!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

$2900 cash and carry is a pretty good price. I dont know what kind of B.S. they were talking about on the dodges. The old dodge (02 and older) mount is a piece of cake, no drilling. The 03/04's are a little tricky (unless its a diesel, PITA) but really still just a straight forward install. We dont care what kind of truck it is at our shop, $330 labor gets in hung whether its a rust bucket or fresh off the car hauler.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Just picked up a 8.5 MVP for $3445 cash and shipped for 288


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

bought a new ultra mount 8 pro plow for 3950 installed


----------



## mulchmonkey2000 (Jul 1, 2002)

I paid $2950 last year for my 8' ultramount. Mounting would have been an extra $300. I got mine at Merkin Equipment in Easton, Pa....only about 2 hrs from you. Toll free number is 888-588-7326 ask for Chet. Best of luck :yow!:


----------



## STEELRFAN (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info Mr. Monkey but dude went up. Merkin is now $3260 and installation is $420. If that's the sucker price,or there's a price in between let me know. Thanks


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

just bought a western pro for 2900.00 and put it on myself. 
Next time I'll pay the 350.00.


----------

